# Spokane, WA area kitties



## Rayona (Jul 24, 2003)

I was home for a long weekend, and of course I stopped by the loccal shelter (Spokanimal). I wanted to tell everyone about some of the wonderful cats I met--hopefully one of you knows someone looking for an older cat. 

My absolute favorite was an all-black male cat, 4 years young, named Midnight. He is the sweetest guy, all purrs and snuggles. As soon as I opened his cage, he jumped up on my shoulder and settled in. If I could have adopted him, he would be sitting on my lap right now!

Another sweet boy was Bob, a long haired white/tabby mix with the funniest meow. He sounds like a Scotch drinker! Bob came from a home with too many cats, so he is good with others. Bob is an older cat, but still lively and can he purr!

There were SO many sweet cats there, almost all under 3 years. If any of you know anyone in the eastern Washington/northern Idaho area, give them a heads up. We all know how rough it is for older cats to find forever homes, and these cats sure deserve them!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

All of these animals want nothing but to give or get love and they are yet abandonned - I always keep them in my thoughts hoping they will find a permanent place called home soon
I hope as many people as possible will hear your call, Rayona
Hang in there Midnight and Bob and all of the others!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I'll do that Rayona. I'm originally from Clarkston, WA.


----------

